# What's the most you would pay for a used critter nation?



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I have seen critter nation doubles go for about $210 right now. I am buying a cage next week I have narrowed down to two options. There is two critter nation doubles for sale in my area but I want to know How much you would pay for a used one? Honestly. I can afford a new one but these look in good shape used.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

$210 is too much for me, I actually don't go anywhere above $200 because you can often find brand new DCNs on sale for lower. I got mine new from Amazon for $170. You can get a brand new one on Drs Foster and Smith for $210 with no shipping. I've also seen a number of ads for used DCNs that range between $85-$160 and I think that's probably the range I'd be happy to buy a used one at.

DCN's can get kind of gross after awhile if they aren't cleaned very carefully. They tend to rust easily, pans get chewed, and a lot of the used ones I have seen do look pretty gross like they didn't take care of it. It's also a lot of extra labor to take a used one because you want to really sterilize it before you put your pets in it, because who knows what was in it and what their pet might have been carrying. 

I tend to be really picky about the pricing on used items unless they say it's brand new/in the box. Maybe this is just me, but when I sell an item I always go between 15%-20% the retail value even if it's new. I've seen a lot of people charge upwards of $300 for a used DCN and I just shake my head. Over $100 the retail value.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Used double unit Critter Nation: $80-140 

Used single unit Critter Nation: $40-70

If you're patient and you pay attention, you can find brand new DCNs for $200 or less. Dog.com and PetSupplies.com often have them on sale for around $170. Amazon just ended a sale for around $155 with free shipping. Brand new single unit cages go for around $105-140.

It seems that a lot of people overpay for these cages at the pet store so they don't realize that they're trying to sell a used cage for more than the cost of a new one. Unless you need the cage immediately, don't spend over $150 for a DCN. Also, if you see rust or flaking paint, thank the seller for their time and walk away.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Ok thanks guys I need to order a cage next week as my baby boys are going out of quarantine by then and they cage they are in is too small tor long term use. I will see what I find.


----------



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

I got my double son for $190 on ferret.com


----------

